# Rotary Hammer Drill buy ?



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

I am looking at buying a Rotary Hammer Drill. I was thinking about a Milwaukee corded 1-9/16 drill.
I borrow an old Milwaukee from my father-in-law when I need one, but I have started borrowing 
quite a bit lately. Anyone have one of the newer one and do they work and seem that it is going to last
for the $? Thanks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Can’t go wrong with black and red IMHO. For a corded hammer drill I use Bosch, but I got it used at a good price.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Had Makita one that I got at the Best Price, It was free just found in the Middle of the Road one afternoon,
It lasted me over 30 years till I sold it


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought a HarborFreight rotary demo hammer over 10 years ago when I first started my business and didn’t have much money. Damn thing won’t die to give me a reason to buy a new one.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I bought a HarborFreight rotary demo hammer over 10 years ago when I first started my business and didn’t have much money. Damn thing won’t die to give me a reason to buy a new one.


I had a HFT 4” grinder with the same quality. Lost it in a cave in tunneling under an apartment building. Bought a new one, fcker burned up the first use.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I had a HFT 4” grinder with the same quality. Lost it in a cave in tunneling under an apartment building. Bought a new one, fcker burned up the first use.


As Forrest Gump would say, harbor freight tools are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you’re going to get.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> As Forrest Gump would say, harbor freight tools are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you’re going to get.


Ain’t no sh*t!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Ain’t no sh*t!


The Canadian version of “Harbor Freight”, is “Princess Auto”, their house brand of 
hand/power tools is named “Power Fist”
Hehehehehe. The hand tools are ok, their power tools will get you out of a jamb but.. yeah.. 
The name just screams crap and jokes.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> The Canadian version of “Harbor Freight”, is “Princess Auto”, their house brand of
> hand/power tools is named “Power Fist”
> Hehehehehe. The hand tools are ok, their power tools will get you out of a jamb but.. yeah..
> The name just screams crap and jokes.
> ...


You seriously can’t just make that up!

Do you get Tim bits with every purchase?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Our new Southerner probably thinks he just walked into a nuthouse full of jackals!


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Our new Southerner probably thinks he just walked into a nuthouse full of jackals!


No I am used to crap being dished out . The military teaches you at least how to handle crap being dished out.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

If you have the $$, buy HILTI, even used its twice as good as anything else. Have absolutely beaten my HILTI jackhammer and hammer drill to death and they just laugh at me and ask for more. 9 years now. 
If you don't want to spend alot, I'd still say get a real brand like Milwaukee or Bosch, I'd only suggest harbor freight if you're pretty sure you've been a good boys for the last few lives. 
-let us know what you get and how you like it!
-Tim Whistler


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tim Whistler said:


> If you have the $$, buy HILTI, even used its twice as good as anything else. Have absolutely beaten my HILTI jackhammer and hammer drill to death and they just laugh at me and ask for more. 9 years now.
> If you don't want to spend alot, I'd still say get a real brand like Milwaukee or Bosch, I'd only suggest harbor freight if you're pretty sure you've been a good boys for the last few lives.
> -let us know what you get and how you like it!
> -Tim Whistler


I agree, if you go corded get Hilti. If not Get Makita.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I agree, if you go corded get Hilti. If not Get Makita.


Corded get hilti or Mikita,both are vey good


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a nib Hilti that I would sell. Don't have the model number or a photo handy.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 20 year old bosch, not sure if they are good anymore. Mine is made in Germany, I'm sure the new ones aren't, but not sure. Hilti is a good option too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My first Makita rotary hammer, about 12yrs old, on its 3rd or 4th chipping bit, still works like a champ. Have purchased 2 of the m18 ones. They’re great also, but for quick smaller jobs. Kindah pricey but worth it.


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> I have a nib Hilti that I would sell. Don't have the model number or a photo handy.


When you have time can you send me a few pics and model number? Thanks


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I bought a used Hitachi at a pawn shop for $250 years ago. It’s a spline bit and 3/4” steel setup. 

Rotary hammer or just a chipper, has a switch. 

Works great, can’t kill it 👍


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> No I am used to crap being dished out . The military teaches you at least how to handle crap being dished out.


Hmmmm… I don’t know you well enough yet to guess… and not insult. Do you wash your hands after taking a piss?

Insults might be incoming.


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Hmmmm… I don’t know you well enough yet to guess… and not insult. Do you wash your hands after taking a piss?
> 
> Insults might be incoming.


No I do not my th!^& is not that short.
But insults are part of the fun of being fellow tradesmen. Just don't wear your feelings on your sleeves.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

USMC?


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> USMC?


Chair Force, Panzy Force or Air Force. I have heard most everything.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> Chair Force, Panzy Force or Air Force. I have heard most everything.


Yep, you wash your hands after a tinkle. Check out zeducation on YouTube. He’s a flyboy too.

What was your MOS? I was ordnance on a $hitter, ch-53. Glorious job, but I did get to fly a cobra. Pizzed the pilot off when I activated the TSU and flagged some ships off of Okinawa.


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Yep, you wash your hands after a tinkle. Check out zeducation on YouTube. He’s a flyboy too.
> 
> What was your MOS? I was ordnance on a $hitter, ch-53. Glorious job, but I did get to fly a cobra. Pizzed the pilot off when I activated the TSU and flagged some ships off of Okinawa.


The Air Force is an odd duck. We had Air Force Specialty Code (AFSC). Mine was 3E251 heavy equipment operator.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> When you have time can you send me a few pics and model number? Thanks


I'll start here with a couple of photos and followup later.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that’s a safe queen!


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I guess I have a few questions: 
What type of drilling are you doing (drill through a wall for a pipe, or fastening)? How big are the fasteners? Do you already have cordless tools (what brand)? Are you looking to chip with it or does it need can it be smaller? 

As a guy who is solidly into middle age, I find the need for two different size hammers.
I like to have a big one that I mostly use for demo type stuff. If I need to open up a slab and I love to dig with it. I put a spade on it and it’s wonderful. 

I also use a smaller hammer. I prefer the L-shaped (sometimes called pistol grip) hammers in smaller hammers. Not the bulldog shaped longer hammers. I want them as light as possible and I want them battery operated. 

Milwaukee has one that is an M 18. I use it a lot. 

A lot of what I do involves hanging pipe from drop in anchors. This hammer is excellent when you have it over your head and are trying to drill a half inch hole just to put an anchor in for a threaded rod (or j-hanger). 

I am not sure where you are in your career but I would advise you to go as late as possible with everything you do. Don’t beat up your body if you can avoid it. I’m paying for it now and a lot of it has to do with using a really big rotohammer over my head.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> The Air Force is an odd duck. We had Air Force Specialty Code (AFSC). Mine was 3E251 heavy equipment operator.


My previous master was heavy equipment operator in the corps. Worst driver I know!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I wash my hands before taking a piss that sometimes after  
I bought the Harbor Freight Hercules 1 1/8" jack hammer similar to the bosh brute it works great. I make my own cart for it to carry it and some bits. I also have an old Milwaukee USA Eagle I think, in the metal case spline drive it works great. I also have a 17lb Makita chipping hammer only it works awesome.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer to wash my hands before I pee. Makes more sense.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Now that’s a safe queen!



You are correct. As a friend of mine got older, he started selling stuff off cheap (he passed away last year at 85). I have stuff I will never use (anyone need inside cast iron cutters?). That hammer drill has never been used but it's probably 10-20 years old.

His wisdom was so valuable over the years I bought stuff from him just to make his day. It was a great trade.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I prefer to wash my hands before I pee. Makes more sense.


Remind me not to shake hands with you


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

jakewilcox said:


> I guess I have a few questions:
> What type of drilling are you doing (drill through a wall for a pipe, or fastening)? How big are the fasteners? Do you already have cordless tools (what brand)? Are you looking to chip with it or does it need can it be smaller?
> 
> As a guy who is solidly into middle age, I find the need for two different size hammers.
> ...


I have a Dewalt SDS plus from 15 years ago. I am needing a larger drill for punching a hole through concrete for a new water service line. Some people around here used to think that galvanized pipe is what you bring up through a slab (not sleeved).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree with your sleeved underslab pex install. Nice long electrical sweeps and pex can be replaced in perpetuity.

You are in Oden AR?


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> I have a Dewalt SDS plus from 15 years ago. I am needing a larger drill for punching a hole through concrete for a new water service line. Some people around here used to think that galvanized pipe is what you bring up through a slab (not sleeved).


All of our trucks have a Bosch bulldog for sds plus and a dewalt for sds max. The dewalt is nice will do 2 9/16 and 3 1/2 cup bits all day butter smooth. Just too cumbersome to use for tapcons and 3/8 rebar and anchor holes. The bulldog is a beast in its own right too it’ll chip for 8 hrs a day… just lacks the weight to break more than 2” of crete or spin the big bits obviously.


----------



## Backwoodsplumbn (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> I agree with your sleeved underslab pex install. Nice long electrical sweeps and pex can be replaced in perpetuity.
> 
> You are in Oden AR?
> [/QUOTE
> Yes sir.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Remind me not to shake hands with you


I do come in contact with human and sometimes animal bodily fluids and feces during my everyday life, so… you’re not wrong.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Backwoodsplumbn said:


> I have a Dewalt SDS plus from 15 years ago. I am needing a larger drill for punching a hole through concrete for a new water service line. Some people around here used to think that galvanized pipe is what you bring up through a slab (not sleeved).


Honestly, I think they are all really good hammers. I like the Makita, we have a big DeWalt around too that does great. 

I really hate Hilti. I expect to take some flack for that. They are always a lot more expensive than everything else on the market and not nearly worth the extra money. They don’t last any longer and their customer service can be questionable at times.

I also am forced to use their fasteners a lot. It drives me crazy because cost vs benefit.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Metabo. It’s magic.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

KCPlumb said:


> Metabo. It’s magic.


 I have a Metabo “rotary hammer/chipper”, I have no complaints.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

KCPlumb said:


> Metabo. It’s magic.


they are very good


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have a dewalt sds max. i beat it hard . 10 years and still working. new milwaukee corded pounds better. new milwaukee m18 sds max, its ok.


----------

